# Asus Webcam Drivers, I Might Have to Explode.



## Eddey (Apr 12, 2005)

hey, me and my missus have spent the past half hour trying to track down the drivers for my Asus webcam, the little sphere that screws into a two legged base (if you know the one) which came free with an old AX800.

I can't for the life of me remember where the cd is and it seems the internet is a bottomless pit of pointlessly annoying 'driver' website which don't have any drivers, or the cheek, make you pay for something that's free.

However I am no so desperate I am willing to pay one of you good people (none of this internet ripoff scumsites) for this driver. if you can rip it off your CD or find me a working download I will wizz £2 to your paypal account from mine. No joke.

Please help me, explosion is immanent!

Thanks,

_Ed


----------



## kiwiguy (Aug 17, 2003)

Before you explode, you might want to mention what version of Windows is being used, as the driver version will be dependent on that?


----------



## Eddey (Apr 12, 2005)

Eeeh, I'm on XP.


----------



## Blackmirror (Dec 5, 2006)

Its like looking for a needle in a haystack


----------



## aggem8 (May 9, 2007)

I have the driver if u guys still need?


----------



## Eddey (Apr 12, 2005)

oooh yes indeed, that would be amazing!

Please PM, post here or get me direct at [email protected]

Thank you SOOOO much!

-Ed


----------



## larswise (Aug 11, 2007)

Hello guys!

for future reference:
http://support.asus.com/download/download_item.aspx?product=9&model=EAX800 Series&SLanguage=en-no

The drivers seems to be at the very bottom here 

Lars


----------



## Eddey (Apr 12, 2005)

larswise said:


> Hello guys!
> 
> for future reference:
> http://support.asus.com/download/download_item.aspx?product=9&model=EAX800 Series&SLanguage=en-no
> ...


My god he's a kind among men! The drivers worked, though I couldn't get anything from that direct link I went to the AX800 page and it was at the VERY bottom! Well found Lars!

Thank you so much!

Feel free to make this a sticky, I've had a good few people asking me if I've found it and if I could e-mail to them - vaguely widespread problem!

-Ed


----------

